# UUggghhhh...looking for a vacuum line diagram for 88 300zx



## TucsonTom (Dec 7, 2007)

Have been up and down the internet and service manuals 'til I can't see straight. Anyone have any other directions to go that would actually show what lines are to go where?

BTW I'm sorry , but the sticky for the service manuals..kinda lame...terrible pictures better off to go the the site yourself and download them...much better =) ..Just an FYI =)


----------



## gat1954 (Nov 12, 2007)

Vacuum Lines

Complete Diagram of Vacuum Lines.....


----------

